# Please Help ! Ich suche ein Bild...



## 8-Ball (25. August 2002)

... und zwar irgendwas mit einem Auge. Ich weiss, is nix ungewöhnliches, aber so was wirklich spezielles brauch ich auch nicht.
Muss nur was mit Augen zu tun haben ...

Nebenbei: Hi zusammen !  

Und fragt nicht wofür, eh ich das erklärt hab  
Wer nur schön wenn einer da so etwas hätte.... ein cooles Auge in Grossaufnahme vielleicht .... Ich müsste es aber gut "ausschneiden" können, bzw es muss auf einen schwarzen Hintergrund  

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt, ob ihr da was habt, wenn nicht, dann muss ich mir was einfallen lassen ...  

Danke schon einmal !

Grüsse,
8-Ball


----------



## vetterfunk (25. August 2002)

huhu, da verkaufe ich mich doch gleich mal selbst 

das ist mein auge in grossaufnahme, darin spiegelt sich die fotografin... wenn du es verwenden kannst, dann sag auch bitte wofür und so...

thx

EINS MEINER AUGEN


----------



## 8-Ball (25. August 2002)

holla, welch ein auge  
mhhh, sehe nur ein paar probleme bezüglich meines schwarzen hintergrundes ... aber mal sehen was da noch so kommt .... zumindest nicht schlecht und eine klasse augenfarbe, genau wie meine  

Trotzdem ein THX an Dich ! Wenn ich es verwende sage ich Dir selbstverständlich bescheid !


----------

